# Excel: Formatierung der Zellen



## Crazy_down (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi, ich hoffe ich habe das richtige Forum getroffen 
Ich versuche mal mein Problem zu Beschreiben.

Ich möchte das in einer Zeile mehrere Spalten sind aber nur in bestimmten Zeilen die ich manuell festlege.
Also in Zeile 3 Spalte B steht Januar und in Zeile 4 Spalte B sollen 5 neue Spalten für M,D,M,D,F

Ich weiß nicht wie man das Einstellen kann, das ich eine Spalte teilen kann so das die obere Zeile noch Komplett ist.
Ich habe dazu mal eine Zeichnung gemacht  nicht schön aber zeigt was ich möchte.








Danke schonmal 
und grüße
crazy_down


----------



## kaMii (25. Oktober 2007)

Soweit ich mit Excel vertraut bin, bleibt dir nur die möglichkeit 5 Spalten zusammenzu fassen und die verbindung der 5 Spalten wenn du sie einzeln brauchst wieder zu trennen.

"C" und "D" müssten somit als jeweils 5 Spalten genommen werden.
Z.B. für "C":  ca, cb cc cd ce   und diese einzelnen Zellen dann verbinden oder trennen.
Das ganze ist zwar etwas umständlich, aber bei einer Möglichkeit wie du sie vorsiehst, würde der Sinn von Exel verloren gehen, da du auf die 5 Zellen in einer Spalte ja dann nicht mehr seperat über die Zeilen- und Spaltenangaben (A,B,C... 1,2,3...) zugreifen könntest.

Gruss Ben


----------



## Crazy_down (25. Oktober 2007)

Mhh o.k. danke, dann werde ich ich mal nach einem anderem Programm umsehen müssen.
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Leola13 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hai,

dein Gedankenansatz ist nicht richtig.

Nicht, 





> das ich eine Spalte teilen kann so


, sondern verbinden. Du musst 4 Spalten erstellen f, d, f, g dann darunter f + d und f + g zusammenfassen und darüber f + d + f + g.

Ein anderes Programm wirst du nicht finden, die Gründe hierfür hat kaMii schon gepostet.

Ciao Stefan


----------

